# My angel fish tankmates



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi every1 my angel seem very happy in her 15gal tank much better than the 5gal she was in and she will be upgrading to a bigger tank in a couple of months she is so cute and she likes staring at me i posted some pics of her. I want to add some more fish to her tank just two or three but i have no clue what to put in there with her. I'm a bit scared to put some fish in with her seeing that she ripped up my guppies tales. Any ideas would be apreciated.:fish5:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How big is she?She would love the company of other angels but with her tank size i would be a bit worried about adding with it so small.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

She is still small about 2" and i am going to upgrade her to a bigger 25gal or 30gal tank in a couple of months


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angels are somewhat social fish and can turn mean when isolated. The best companion fish for an Angel is another Angel (same size). I recently added a small Angel to another in a 10G tank but I will need to watch them when they get older and eventually move them to another larger tank.


----------

